# Programar PLC Omron Zen



## masemi (Oct 16, 2010)

Hola necesito fabricarme un automata para un extractor de miel.
Mis conocimientos de electronica son bastante basicos asi que recurro a vosotros para que me ayudeis.
La idea es la siguiente tengo un motor controlado por un variador mitsubitshi fu100, este variador lo controlo bastate bien. El problema que tengo es que necesito : 

1 que el motor trabaje a 20 hz durante 25 segundos en el sentido de las agujas del reloj
2 cuando se detenga la inercia del motor gire a 40 hz durante 40 segundos en el sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj.
3 y por ultimo cuando se detenga la inercia del motor gire a 40 hz durante 35 segundos en el sentido de las agujas del reloj.

A todo esto acabo de comprarme el plc zen de omron pero no tengo ni idea de hacerme un programa para este trabajo.
Les agradeceria su ayuda y muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## krit (Oct 17, 2010)

Por lo que yo veo necesitas tres salidas del automata:
- La primera (Q0) arranca y para el motor (0-Parado 1 -Arrancado)
- La segunda (Q1) para fijar la frecuencia ( 0-20Hz 1- 40 Hz)
- La tercera (Q2) para poner el sentido de giro ( 0-Horario 1-Antihorario)
La forma que yo programaria el automata seria mediante cinco temporizadores consecutivos, es decir comienza el ciclo y arranca el primer temporizador,cuando este acabe arranca el segundo y asi hasta que pasen los cinco y entonces acaba el ciclo.
Mision de cada temporizador 
T1-(25 sg).Giro en un sentido a 20Hz...............Q0=1 Q1=0 Q2=0
T2-(5 sg). Parada del motor por inercia............ Q0=0 Q1 y Q2 no importan
T3-(40 sg). Giro en otro sentido a 40 Hz............Q0=1 Q1=1 Q2=1
T4- Igual que T2...........................................Q0=0 Q1 y Q2 no importan
T5- (35 sg) Sentido inicial a 40 Hz....................Q0=1 Q1=1 Q2=0

T2 y T4 he puesto un tiempo aproximado, tu pon el que realmente tarde el tambor en detenerse.

Tengo varios automatas de siemens y de otros marcas pero el Zen precisamente no por lo que no puedo concretar mucho, aunque si dispongo de algo de informacion sobre el. Si la necesitas no tienes mas que decirlo.
Por lo que he estado mirando creo que el temporizador que mas se adapta a tus necesidades es O, o sea el temporizador de escalera.

Espero haber ayudado algo.


----------



## masemi (Oct 22, 2010)

Muchas Gracias me has solucionado todas las dudas, ahora solo me queda programar el ZEN.
Si tengo algun problema con la programacion o cableado me gustaria que me ayudaras. 
Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------

